# Arm Rest



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi ALL

I would like to put an arm rest on my drivers seat has anyone got any info on were i can buy one 

THANKS 
MARK


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Armrest*

Try Wyvern Accessories in Shepton Mallet www.wyvernaccessories.co.uk. They did the job for me on the Fiat Ducato seatm very tidy and on time, 
I have no connection with them other than as a satisfied customer
They also do all other refitting mod's like fridges etc Dec MMM Page 272
Mike & Ann


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Arm rest*

Hi THANKS FOR THE REPLY

ALL ARRANGED TO HAVE THEM FITTED


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rest*

Hi

It did puzzle me why I had only one arm rest in the Swift - no doubt a cost saving measure somewhere along the lines!

Russell


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Armrest*

Hi Russel.

For a time they did only fit one. When your in italy, look out for van drivers with odd length arms 'cos they must all live near the factory to make such a daft suggestion that one would be comfortable with just one armrest and the other arm leaning on the door!.

I see on the new models that they have now returned to two armrests.

I notice that your down to single figure days now, we are still at 124, best of luck on your travels!

Mike & Ann


----------

